# Cutting a Cigar in Half



## FREIMANIS (May 15, 2012)

Do any of you ever cut a larger cigar in half? I have done this on a few larger cigars. I smoke one half one night and the other half the next night. Is this a faux pas or has any else done this before?


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

There was a thread on this a little while ago, seems some people do some dont. I think Im gonna try it soon.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/309930-cut-cigar-half.html


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

You probably wouldn't want to do that in front of Fidel when he hands you one of his best Cohiba's, but otherwise this is a hobby and you should adapt it to your needs. That being said, the front half wrapper may start to unravel because there would be no cap to keep it in place so smoke the front half first. Second there's bound to be some waste. Most cigars get hot and ashy for me when the butt is about an inch long. If I smoke a 7" cigar I can smoke 6" of it, but if I cut it in half, I only get 5" total smoke from the two halves.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Quine answers correctly!


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

Putting the math skills to good use there! I have done this with a MoW Armada, just because they are huge and I don't have time to smoke a stick of that size. Just like Quine said smoked the tip or uncapped end first. That being said I prefer not to have to cut it, its definitely a less enjoyable experience.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

It is definitely less enjoyable, but I have done it in the past with some longer cigars (and cheaper) when I just wanted to smoke something fairly quick. Unfortunately every time I have done this the wrapper does start to unravel on one half at least. A sharper cutter may help with this.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I save the big cigars for when I have time to smoke them - and buy more shorter cigars so that I always have something to grab from my humidor.

The way I see it, if you're cutting a large cigar in half you're cheating yourself out of experiencing how the flavors develop over the longer smoke.


----------



## cigar9 (May 18, 2007)

The manuf./maker of the cigar develop the blend based on the whole cigar not half of it. 
Since smoking a cigar is similar to journey , you are taking the road less travel. 
I tend to buy robustos instead of longer cigars in that case


----------



## FREIMANIS (May 15, 2012)

Quine said:


> You probably wouldn't want to do that in front of Fidel when he hands you one of his best Cohiba's, but otherwise this is a hobby and you should adapt it to your needs. That being said, the front half wrapper may start to unravel because there would be no cap to keep it in place so smoke the front half first. Second there's bound to be some waste. Most cigars get hot and ashy for me when the butt is about an inch long. If I smoke a 7" cigar I can smoke 6" of it, but if I cut it in half, I only get 5" total smoke from the two halves.


I did notice that I lost a bit with the two halves, probably won't do it again. I only did it this time because I didn't want to get nagged by the ol lady for being out on the back porch for an hour and a half after the kids went to bed and she had worked all day and wanted to spend time with me LOL. They seemed like 2 different cigars though. They just didn't last very long


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

I have cut one cigar in half as an experiment. The first half started to unravel and was pretty much a waste. I haven't cut another one in half since!


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

FREIMANIS said:


> I did notice that I lost a bit with the two halves, probably won't do it again. I only did it this time because I didn't want to get nagged by the ol lady for being out on the back porch for an hour and a half after the kids went to bed and she had worked all day and wanted to spend time with me LOL. They seemed like 2 different cigars though. They just didn't last very long


I'm not married any longer (nothing to do with cigars) but my current (live in) gf and I spend an hour or more each evening on my porch talking. How do we manage this hour of conversational bliss I hear you ask? We smoke a cigar of course! It's amazing how much conversation of this sort I can manage with the solace of a lit cigar in my fingers! She's into sweeter infused sticks or D.E. Naturals. You wife might find them appealing too. Go to her and say: "Honey, relax. Here I bought you a sweet cigar to try. We will both enjoy a nice long conversation over a relaxing smoke..."


----------



## FREIMANIS (May 15, 2012)

Yea, but sometimes my cigar time is MY relaxation time to get away from the kids AND her LOL. I may buy a few and not tell her about them until I've decided she's allowed to... jk but seriously sometimes I need to get away from her too. Maybe I will keep a few Acid Blondies on hand for her


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

Well sometimes is OK, but the point of this exercise is to find a way to have those conversations and not mind them. I find the cigar helps a great deal. I'd go for a couple of D.E. Javas rather than the ACIDS. My gf likes sweeter cigars (not necessarily infused), but the perfumy-ness of the ACID line doesn't sit well with her. The JAVAs are over-sweet, but it's a more familiar sweetness like over-sugared coffee. Anyway, good luck. You can look forward to that alone time when the kids are in high-school! I'm not kidding. Was married for 25 years and got all 3 kids past high-school before I got fed up with the whole thing... It is a lot of work. I wish I had cigars at the time...


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I have never in my cigar smoking career had the urge to, or thought it was a good idea, to cut a cigar in half. Even with the longest readily available size, a 9.25" A size, you get 2 4.5" cigars with maybe 3.5" of each one smokeable if it doesn't unravel on you. Cutting anything shorter would, to me, seem like an exercise in futility with the acrobatics of trying to smoke a really really short cigar. Granted, there are cigars on the market that are that short (the Viaje Super Shot comes to mind), but it's a whole cigar to start with. Whole intact cigars usually have the added benefit of changing flavors with a shift in profile as it's smoked, which is no accident, and is a result of the blenders expertise in choosing, blending, and placement of the tobaccos for the size of that particular cigar. 

If you find yourself wanting a short smoke, buy some smaller cigars. There are plenty of options in various lengths and RGs that will give you the satisfaction a larger one would in less time without resorting to parlour tricks.


----------



## volpow61 (May 22, 2012)

I never liked the idea of cutting a cigar in half. I dont know what it is just seems wrong to me.


----------

